# Texas Judge Preparing For ‘Civil War’ If Obama Re-Elected



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*LUBBOCK (CBSDFW.COM) -* A Texas leader is warning of what he calls a 'civil war' and possible invasion of United Nations troops if President Barack Obama is re-elected.
Lubbock County Judge Tom Head is convinced that Mr. Obama winning a second term would lead to a revolt by the American people and he's is pushing a tax increase for the district attorney's office and the Lubbock County Sheriff's Office. He says the money is needed to "beef up" it's resources in case President Obama wins the November election.

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2012/08/22/texas-judge-preparing-for-civil-war-if-obama-re-elected/


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

Reminds me of the 1980's miniseries Amerika. Russian peacekeeping troops under UN auspices entered the United States. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

BRING IT ON !!!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Funny, I am too.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Funny, I am too.


+1, My bullshit alarm has been going off for 1310 days and i'm tired of hearing it.


----------

